# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی >  مشکل فونت b titr در stimulsoft بعد از نصب برنامه در سیستم مقصد

## MAJIDVADOOSTAN

سلام خدمت دوستان
 من یه برنامه نوشتم با C#‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎ و تو گزارشم که با (stimulsoft) ساختم   از فونت b titr- b koodak استفاده کردم اما وقتی برای برنامه ستاپ می سازم  و  اونو تو سیستم مقصد نصب می کنم برنامه خطا می ده که
 the font"B Titr" does not support style"regular" 
و برنامه اجرا نمی شه. مشکل چیه؟
راه حلش: از پوشه فونت ها در درایو c سیستم مقصد فونت های b titr , b   koodak رو حذف کنم و برنامه با فونت های خود ویندوز اجرا بشه و کار کنه اما   من می خوام جهت زیبایی گزارشام حتما از فونت های دیگه مثه b  استفاده کنم   لطفا کمک کنید. نمی دونم چرا فونت b yas جواب می ده اما اینا نه.........

----------


## fakhravari

فونت طراحي و مقصد بايد يكي باشه وگر نه خطا نميده و حالت نمايش خوب نيست.

----------


## MAJIDVADOOSTAN

من همین فونتهایی که رو سیستم خودم بوده رو تو اون سیستم هم کپی کردم اما نشد

----------


## razeghaik1

این مشکل رو منم دارم.هر جا هم می خونم یه راه حل جامع و دقیقی پیدا نکردم !!!

----------


## fakhravari

من تا حالا این مشکل بر نخوردم.

----------


## dariavosh

منم فونت B Titr را واسه گزارشم انتخاب کردم بعد از پرینت کلمات بهم ریختست، هنگام نمایش خوبه ولی پرینت که همه همه چی بهم میریزه، همه مواردم رعایت کردم فونتهای فارسی را سیستم مقصد نصب کردم، تو طراحی هم rite to left را فعال کردم خلاصه هر کاری کردم درست نشد که نشد کلا با فونتهای فارسی مشکل داره نمیدونم چکار کنم! :ناراحت:

----------


## razeghaik1

دوستان لطفا کمک کنید.مطمینا کسانی هستند که بتونن کمک کنند.
مرسی

----------


## fakhravari

این ورژن تست کنید
http://www.fakhravary.blogfa.com/post/9

----------


## razeghaik1

من از ورژن Stimulsoft Reports.Ultimate 2012.1 Trial استفاده می کنم.
یعنی من پاک کنم و این ورژن رو نصب کنم؟مشکل حل می شه؟
ضمنا در ویژوال استدیو که برنامه رو RUN می کنیم این مشکل وجون نداره هااا و خیلی قشنگ همه چیز راحت اجرا می شه.
تشکر

----------


## fakhravari

احتمال میدم مشکل ورژن و فول نیست

----------


## hosein2008

سلام 

بهتر هست فونت های regular  استفاده نکنی 

منم این مشکل رو داشتم . با نوت پد باز کن اسم همین فونتت رو هرجای گزارش هست تغییر بده . یا از حالت regular خارج کن

----------


## fakhravari

فونت استاندارد پروژه باید در سیستم مقصد باشه.
وگرنه فونت پیشفرض نمایش میده.
راه حل = کپی فونت

----------


## nekooee

منم همین مشکل رو دارم و جالبه که اصلا با نت پد هم گزارش استیمول سافت رو باز کردم همه جا فونت titr به صورت Bold هست و Regular نیست. و وی بعضی سیستم ها فقط این ارور هست.
هر چی هست مشکل مربوط به سیستم مقصد هست و من نمیدونم دقیقا مشکل از چیه

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

فونت B Titr و بقیه فونت های خانواده Borna خیلی سال پیش (سال 1997) طراحی شده اند و خیلی از نیازهای رایج در برنامه ها از جمله فاصله گذاری ها، اعداد فارسی، تراز بودن ارتفاع فونت های انگلیسی با فارسی و عدم استفاده از فونت متناسب انگلیسی در کاراکتر ست، در این فونت ها رعایت نشده است، بنابراین فقط بدرد استفاده در نرم افزاری مثل Microsoft Word می خورند و برای ساخت گزارش و یا استفاده بعنوان فونت نمایشی در برنامه های تحت ویندوز مناسب نیستند.

بهترین نتیجه، با استفاده از فونتی که موارد فوق در اون رعایت شده باشه (مثل اکثر فونت های شرکت fontiran.com مثل IranSans یا IranYekan) به دست می آید. اگر هم دنبال فونت های حائز شرایط، اما رایگان می گردید فونت های ساحل و وزیر گزینه های خوبی هستند.

----------


## Merila_Rad

من بالاخره متوجه شدم مشکل از چیه
متاسفانه بعضی از فونت b titr هایی که توی سایتها هست دستکاری شده و اورجینال نیست
اگه سیستم سمت سازنده گزارش یا سیستم سمت کلاینت از فونت غیر اورجینال b titr استفاده کرده باشن این خطا رو میده
من فونت b titr رو حذف کردم و لز سایت دیگه ای دانلود و نصب کردم مشکل به خوبی حل شد

----------


## fakhravari

> من بالاخره متوجه شدم مشکل از چیه
> متاسفانه بعضی از فونت b titr هایی که توی سایتها هست دستکاری شده و اورجینال نیست
> اگه سیستم سمت سازنده گزارش یا سیستم سمت کلاینت از فونت غیر اورجینال b titr استفاده کرده باشن این خطا رو میده
> من فونت b titr رو حذف کردم و لز سایت دیگه ای دانلود و نصب کردم مشکل به خوبی حل شد



لینک دانلود فونت ارسال کنید

----------


## fakhravari

فایل  :چشمک:

----------

